# Bilder in Bibliothek vorhanden, aber nicht sichtbar?



## Asterix-Ac (6. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

nun habe ich noch eine Sache, wo ich nicht weiter weiß.
Der Rechner(HP) eines Freundes hatte einen SecurityCenter-Trojaner.
Zuvor hatte er seine Bilder mit Picasa verwaltet.
Dieser Trojaner war echt fies und hat alle Daten aus der Bibliothek gelöscht.
zum Glück gab es ein Backup der Daten.
Mit Hilfe des Recovery habe ich nun den PC wieder in den Auslieferungszustandes zurückversetzt.
Danach habe ich die Bilder in die Bibliothek eingespielt und Picasa aufgespielt.
Doch als ich Picasa gestartet hatte, fand es kein einziges Bild.
Als ich mir nun die Bilder-Ordner anschaute, war kein einziges Bild mehr vorhanden - nur die Ordner-Struktur. Als ich mit die Größe der Odner anschaute, hatten diese immer noch die Größe der enthaltenen Bilder.

Wie komme ich nun wieder an die verschwundenen Bilder ?

Asterix


----------

